# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  از بین بردن windows athentication در SQL Server 2008

## forodo

سلام
در سایت سرچ کردم و گذاشتن پسورد روی دیتابیس رو فهمیدم ولی اگر با windows athentication بخواهد وارد شود که دیگر پسورد نمی خواهد برای همین می خواستم از بین ببرمش.

در این تاپیک به این صورت نوشته شده: :: در قسمت Security->User کاربری به نام Administrator وجود دارد که آن را پاک کنی حل می شود.
موفق باشید 						 ::
ولی بنده در Security کلمه User رو ندارم.
لطفاً راهنمایی کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
در TAb Security-Logins وجود داره که میتونید User Administrator رو از اونجا غیر فعال کنید که اگر کاربر با Administrator وارد شد دسترسی Admin به SQL Server نداشته باشد و فقط کاربرانی دسترسی داشته باشند که نام آنها تعریف شده باشد و دسترسی آنها نیز مشخص شده باشد.

----------


## forodo

> سلام.
> در TAb Security-Logins وجود داره که میتونید User Administrator رو از اونجا غیر فعال کنید که اگر کاربر با Administrator وارد شد دسترسی Admin به SQL Server نداشته باشد و فقط کاربرانی دسترسی داشته باشند که نام آنها تعریف شده باشد و دسترسی آنها نیز مشخص شده باشد.


 این مسیری که شما گفتید رو پیدا نکردم.
میشه واضح تر بگید.
باتشکر

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

وقتی Management Studio رو باز میکنید در سمت چپ Security رو باز کنید و زیر ممجموعه اون Logins قرار داره که میتونید کارهای مورد نظر رو اونجا انجام بدید.

----------


## forodo

> وقتی Management Studio رو باز میکنید در سمت چپ Security رو باز کنید و زیر ممجموعه اون Logins قرار داره که میتونید کارهای مورد نظر رو اونجا انجام بدید.


برای من به این شکل هستش
کدومشو باید حذف کنم؟
Untitled.jpg

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

AliMp-PC\AliMP رو حذف کنید.

----------


## forodo

> AliMp-PC\AliMP رو حذف کنید.


 تشکر، درست شد.
من فکر می کردم که windows athentication کلاً حذف میشه ولی الان هستش ولی وقتی می خوام با اون کانکت شم ارور میده.
ممنون
فقط می خوام بدونم یه وقت مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟
من با user خود اس کیوال ( sa ) کار می کنم.
برای جایی هم که می خوام اس کیوال رو نصب کنم می خوام همین کارارو انجام بدم.
در آینده به مشکلی برنمی خورند؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

خیر به مشکلی بر نمیخورید.
فقط باید برای SA یک رمز قوی بذارید. 
یا اگر میتونید حتی SA رو غیر فعال کنید و یک User دیگه با دسترسی SysAdmin با یک نام دیگه تعریف کنید تا اگر هکری هم خواست دسترسی داشته باشه نتونه اون user رو هک کنه و به کل Instance شما دسترسی داشته باشه.

----------


## forodo

> خیر به مشکلی بر نمیخورید.
> فقط باید برای SA یک رمز قوی بذارید. 
> یا اگر میتونید حتی SA رو غیر فعال کنید و یک User دیگه با دسترسی SysAdmin با یک نام دیگه تعریف کنید تا اگر هکری هم خواست دسترسی داشته باشه نتونه اون user رو هک کنه و به کل Instance شما دسترسی داشته باشه.


 می خواستم این کار رو انجام بدم ولی پرس و جو کردم گفتند که بعضی چیزها باید فعال باشه و بعضی چیزها باید غیرفعال باشه. مثلاً قابلیت Insert، Delete و ... که من اینارو بلد نیستم. و می ترسم یه چیزی کم و زیاد بشه بعد دردسر درست شه.
فعلاً گفتم برنامه رو براشون راه بندازم تا بعداً برم در مورد یک User جدید تحقیق کنم.

----------


## forodo

من اونو پاک کردم ولی حالا که می خوام وارد برنامه بشم وقتی در قسمت اول برنامه صفحه login نام کاربری و رمز عبور رو میزنم این ارور رو می ده:
Untitled.jpg

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

خوب در برنامه هم الان داره Connection شما با Trusted COnnection ارتباط برقرار میکنه که باید اونو تغییر بدید.میتونید در صفحه خود Connection تنظیمات رو انجام بدید تا Connection String رو براتون تولید کنه.

----------


## forodo

> خوب در برنامه هم الان داره Connection شما با Trusted COnnection ارتباط برقرار میکنه که باید اونو تغییر بدید.میتونید در صفحه خود Connection تنظیمات رو انجام بدید تا Connection String رو براتون تولید کنه.


 درست شد وقعاً متشکرم.
فقط یه سوال داشتم:
با ویزارد دیتاگریدویو کانکشنم رو برداشتم. اونجا خودش User Id رو هم قرار میده ولی Password رو نیاورد که خودم دستی گذاشتم.
همیشه اینجوریه یا میشه کاری کرد که یک کانکشن کامل بهم بده؟

----------

